# Travel Bag



## Jwahnzz (Jan 30, 2017)

I am going on vacation in a few weeks and do not feel comfortable leaving my hedgie behind. I am trying to find a bag to carry her in so she wont be flying around in the cage. I found a bag a petco but scared it will rip out her spines and a few bags on amazon have had bad reviews. Please help!


Etsy is not an option at the moment


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

For traveling you need a hard sided carried that can be seat belted into the vehicle. A bag won't give her any protection at all if there is an accident.


----------



## Jwahnzz (Jan 30, 2017)

So like a small ventilated reptile cage? or just a small cage?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Neither of those are appropriate. You need a proper pet carrier.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Petmate-Pet-Taxi-Fashion-Small/13879740


----------



## Jwahnzz (Jan 30, 2017)

She is only 4 months, so I was really nervous about getting her a big carrier.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's going to be a better idea for her than any of the other options. Why are you nervous? She won't be able to escape a small hard-sided carrier for a cat. It can be buckled in safely in the car. If you're in an accident, it'll do more to protect her than anything else because that's what it's meant to do - she may get thrown around inside it, but less than getting thrown around in the car overall. The hard sides will be more likely to protect her from getting crushed by something because they're meant for that, whereas a small cage, small animal carrier, a soft bag, etc. aren't going to stand up to anything at all.

(Also keep in mind that hedgehogs are considered adults at 6 months, so she's nearly there, though 4 months sounds very young still.)


----------



## Jwahnzz (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm just a nervous person in general, haha. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Doskocil-Products-Dsk-19-Topload-Pet-Taxi-p/181696341
Would this be okay?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That one would be fine.


----------



## Jwahnzz (Jan 30, 2017)

Update: There will be no room for her carrier and they want me to put her in a cage and hold the cage for a 3 hour drive. Safe or No?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

What's the difference space-wise between holding the cage or carrier? A carrier is a much safer option.

Also, very curious... who is "they"? Who is telling you to put her in a cage?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

No, not safe. In an accident anything your holding becomes a projectile. You simply cannot hold something during an accident, that's why about 30+ years ago we stopped riding on our moms laps in the car and were placed in car seats. 
When people are going on vacation, their car is usually loaded with luggage, and additional things that normally aren't just in a vehicle. If your hedgehog is not strapped in, and your in an accident, a cage, carrier or bag is just part of the debris in your car and will get towed away with the car. EMS and fire personnel don't have the time to nicely go through your stuff looking for something that may be there without knowing it's there. 
If you don't have room to properly travel with your hedgehog and it's equipment then the responsible thing to do is find someone who will care for it while your away.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Not safe no. She needs to be seat belted in. Carrying her is the same as holding a child, if there is an accident her cage/carrier will go flying around the car, injuring her and possibly the people in the car. If you don't have room for her to be seat belted in then you shouldn't take her.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm also guessing that if there is no room for a carrier then there is also no room for all the things a hedgehog needs when away from home, like a fair sized cage, bedding, heat lamps, bowls, food, water.


----------



## Jwahnzz (Jan 30, 2017)

My parents will not take care of her, my mother is scared to touch her. My only option is to take her with me but I believe I can get her strapped in-between two of us, I'll be using a carrier that they had for their little puppy. Thank you everyone!


----------

